# New to Mini- A couple questions please



## boostmaster (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello all. I'm usually in the E39 board but I recently purchased a 2004 Mini Cooper S for my mother. (04/04 build date) I pulled the engine and replaced all the seals, clutch, misc odds and ends. Also replaced the water pump and changed the supercharger oil. (front was low and back was empty)

Car is back together and runs great!

Last week I was driving the car, stalled it due to my soft clutch treatment. Check engine light came on immediately after that. I put my Creator C110 Scanner on it to erase the code. It won't erase. I disconnected the battery for good measure and it's still on. WTF?!?! Anyone ever experience this? Sometimes I'll have a code that comes back but at least it has the courtesy of going away for a brief period. This one won't budge. Any ideas?


Second issue: notice a leak under the car. It appears to be the supercharger oil (that explains the dry rear end)... Are there any seal kits or do I have to really spend $900 on a rebuild? 


All input is welcome!!


----------



## 645/333 (Jun 28, 2010)

Real oem shows nothing for the seals although you could ask a BMW dealer. I seem to remember a video of a guy refurbing the supercharger a couple of years back, it may still be available, the reason the superchargers go pop is because the oil empties which owners do not seem although the bearings rattle for a short while before it goes!!


----------

